# Fuzziest horse/pony contest!



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

FYI - I think you'll get a lot more entries if you nix the second picture. Most people's horses have at least started shedding out by now, so they probably won't be able to get a good picture of it.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Here is Lacey at her worst! =D











She was one furry beast! haha


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Ok here are my sample pictures. I took these yesterday, so people can still take the second picture too. If not then they can just enter the first one and I can make two seperate contests if a lot of people are having issues.


----------

